# Knob and tube.



## Tjdcsk8 (Aug 20, 2012)

What are the code requirements for knob and tube? I wanna install a dimmer switch and ceiling fan but all the wire is knob and tube


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

394.10 Knob and Tube OK for
1. Extensions of existing installations.
2. Elsewhere by special permission.

Your problem will be grounding. Your dimmer switch and fan will have connections for an equipment grounding conductor which is not present in a knob and tube system.

You have some decisions to make.

In this area, home inspectors red-flag K&T and most homeowners insurance companies will not write a policy for a dwelling that contains K&T. I was taught that it was a very safe wiring method. I can see problems, though, especially with the older foil backed fiberglass insulation...

Chris


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

The last time I extended knob & tubing was 1978.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I would pull a new circuit up for the Dimmer and the ceiling fan.. Since dimmer fail more often on shared neutrals..<Ummm Grounded Conductor>.


----------



## Tjdcsk8 (Aug 20, 2012)

These are lath walls tho. What would be the process of running new wire


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The best process would be to wait until you are knowledgeable and experienced enough.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

In before this one is shut down


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> The best process would be to wait until you are knowledgeable and experienced enough.


Excellent advice to the OP. This site is for professionals. Old work electrical installations are an art. Installing wiring without destroying the building finish is challenging, time consuming, and not for a beginner.

Chris


----------



## Pistol (Aug 16, 2012)

If you were going to do it regardless of what anyone says... it would be safer to install a GFCI breaker on the circuit rather than attempting to rewire the house...


----------

